# Scan on Friday



## LDC

Hi all, 

I have a private scan booked for Friday evening and I'm absolutely crapping myself about it. 

12 week scan was fine, then New Year's Eve I had a bleed at 14 weeks; it just came out of nowhere, I was sat on the sofa and it just started coming out. I had no pain or clots and went to EPU. They checked my cervix which was closed but said there was blood coming out of my cervix so I was kept in. Was quite uneventful as such, I had blood when I went to the loo but nothing like it was (a bit like af when you go for a wee). 

They checked baby after they'd checked my cervix was closed and again in the morning before I was released on the hand held scanner and baby was moving around and heart beating. 

The hospital informed me I'd have a scan the next week (last week) at the hospital and then decided to call and tell me there was no need, which I'm angry about. 

I have booked a private scan which is Friday and I am so scared that it will result in MMC. I'll be 16+1, I wanted to wait a few more days before I went so they can do an anomaly scan early too before my 20 week. At my 20 week scan with my son they found severe ventriculomegaly so it's always something I'm going to dread now; it's not just a gender screening!! 

Anyone else had a second tri bleed and everything been ok? 

Xx


----------



## chistiana

Hi I m sorry you re going through this, I know how scary it is. With dd1 I bled all the way from w13 to w17 and when I say bled I mean heavy flow with clots (for about 2 weeks before it tapered down to spotting). I stayed on strict bed rest from w13 to w35 when she came kicking n screaming! She's a fisty 3.5 yr old now! With dd2 I bled heavily for a week again at w13 and then had some spotting around week 26 or so. She's a chilled out 7 month old! Hope I can give you some hope! :)


----------



## LDC

Thank you Chistiana, your story has definitely given me some hope. 

I'm annoying myself; I know if I'd not had a bleed I wouldn't be questioning anything at the moment but it has completely freaked me out. I think because it was so unexpected and I'd had no pain, it's made me so much more aware that it could happen again, at any point with no notice. 

Scary xx


----------



## chistiana

I know, every single time I had no warning or symptoms whatsoever but our cervix is very sensitive and has high blood flow so it's easy to bleed if irritated. Also I had a sch which is very common and I was warned it would either be absorbed or bleed out and that I shouldn't be alarmed (it was absorbed in that case). The next time I bled was because of a little membrane detachment..doc wasn't worried but it did give me a ridiculous amount of blood. So what I mean to say there are a lot of really unconcerning reasons so try not to worry too much but also rest and keep hydrated as a precaution!


----------



## StephieStephi

I really hope that the scan goes well of Friday. It is so scary when you bleed when pregnant but there are a lot of happy stories out there that happen so i truly hope you are one of them. 


Take care of yourself and try not to stress out too much x


----------



## Candyt

I had a bleed at 15 weeks but I had been working 5 days a week and standing for long periods of time. I finished work and had to run to the toilet I was just gushing!!! I had three late miscarriages previously at this point so for me I thought I was loosing the baby like the others. I remembered what my Drs said to do in a situation of a bleed so in emergency I elevated my legs which slowed the bleeding. They did internal and I was bleeding from the cervics also. They told me I was miscarring and organised for the forms for a DC. They didn't even have a Doppler to find my baby's heartbeat but we had one at home so my husband rushed home and got it.. When he came back our sons heart beat was there and perfectly fine. So THEN.... They organised an ultrasound machine to be brought down to the emergency area. The scan showed a placenta upruption. It wasn't a massive tear but u was given a 50% chance that it would heal itself and our baby be ok. I left and was ordered to have bed rest for two weeks. If it wasn't for us getting that heartbeat machine they would have killed my baby!!! Our son is now almost 6 years old. It's a horrible feeling when you have a bleed buy don't dwell on the worst case scenarios if your baby's heartbeat was ok then I'm sure it will be fine but totally go for that private ultrasound for peace of mind &#55357;&#56842; All the best and congratulations&#55357;&#56842;


----------

